# 17" Notebook mit gesteckter Grafikkarte ?



## Beelgert (23. Februar 2011)

Guten morgen,

Ich suche ein 17" (bzw 17,3" ) Notebook welches eine austauschbare Grafikkarte besitzt.

Mein Problem ist, dass man das irgendwie nie in den Datenblättern erkennen kann. Wenn dort steht das die Grafikkarte eigenen Speicher hat zb. 1024MB muss das ja noch lange nicht heißen das diese Karte auch per pci im Notebook verbaut wurde.

Könnt ihr mir helfen ich brauche eins bis 700 € , ob intel oder amd ist erstmal egal, wichtig ist mir, dass ich die Grafikkarte austauschbar ist.


ps. also ich habe dieses ASUS K72DR-TY056V gefunden wo ich leider nicht weiß ob es eine gesteckte grafikkarte ist


----------



## mmayr (23. Februar 2011)

Vergiss das mit dem Austauschen! Ich hatte auch mal so ein Notebook mit gesteckter Karte. Mit Austauschen war da nichts, weil die Hersteller eigene Kartenlayouts verwenden. Du wirst keinen passende Karte kriegen, und wenn doch,wird sie so teuer sein, dass du dir gleich ein neues Gerät kaufen kannst. 

Zumindest war das bei meinem Acer-Produkt damals so!


----------



## Psytis (23. Februar 2011)

fürs wechseln einer Laptop Graka brauchst du die MXM angabe.
Mobile PCI-Express Module
dann musst du mal einen Leiferanten finden, der solche grafikkarten hat. und preislich zahlt sich die "mehrleistung" nicht wirklich aus.
hier hab ich mal einen shop gefunden (ebay) der gebrauchte grafikkarten verkauft. ZeyTech Computer Angebote - ATI Radeon HD3470 256MB Grafikkarte Acer Aspire 5530G Artikel in eBay.de Shops zu günstigen Preisen


----------



## Beelgert (23. Februar 2011)

Ja den shop kenn ich weil mein altes notebook der Chip kaputt war und ich es dort hin geschickt habe 
Dazu kommt das mein notebook davor genau das gleiche hatte.

also 2 mal grafikchip defekt -.-

jetzt möchte ich ein notebook wo einfach nur die graka getauscht werden kann, sollte die kaputt gehen, nur aus diesem grund muss mein neues notebook eine PCI karte haben.


----------



## Psytis (23. Februar 2011)

ich hab jetzt leider auch keine angabe zum MXM gefunden, aber du kannst hier Support-Forum von Asus direkt an der Quelle nachfragen.


----------

